# November 13th, Phoenix AZ-National Socialist Movement (nazi) March Protest



## treatment (Nov 4, 2010)

November 13th in Phoenix the NSM will be marching and demonstrating. Info for their action is here NSM to rally in Arizona: Nov. 13th: Be there!
"The anti-nazi contingent will be gathering at Noon on Saturday,
>November 13 at the Sandra Day O'Connor U.S. District court building
>located at 401 W. Washington St. in downtown Phoenix. According to
>their own web page, the NSM plan on marching at 1 PM, arriving at
>the courthouse by 2 PM for an hour of permitted speeches, before
>they leave at 3 PM, so plan on spending a few hours in downtown that Saturday.
>
>Spread the word far and wide"

from Yahoo! Groups


----------

